# Sargent Overdose



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

Could we give Sargent a rest please? Could somebody post something about P.I.N.S. for a change?


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Isn't PINS now part of TxP&W Sargent Beach seashore management area?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Why don't you go down to P.I.N.S. and check it out, than report back to us. The people I've talked to that fish down there haven't had much luck lately, but they think it's gonna turn on any day.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

I'd like to go against the spirit of this thread. Please keep the Sargent reports coming sharkchum, I like reading them/seeing the pictures you take.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'd love more PINS reports, but do NOT stop the sargent reports, tips, techniques and photos!


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

and on another note, i read boards where posters put up lots of nice fish, and literally won't reveal what OCEAN they caught them in. Atlantic? Pacific? Gulf? Arctic?? We have a certain poster here, of trips to sargent, that reveals exactly where, when and how, he catches these fish, and INVITES ANYONE to join him. that rates as awfully generous in my book, and sets these posts apart. Try looking on the general fishing reports, and see how many times the guides there tell you where to go!


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Got off PINS this PM. Nice water. Somewhat green. Fast rollers with considerable amounts of that stringy, sticky, clingy grass that takes a while to pick and pull off your lines. I should be up around Freeport killing the drum right now but roommate is getting over skin cancer surgery. 
Only had one run out on what might have been a shark on dead shrimp and Fishbites(almost lost my rod, reel and holder) but a broken shank in the middle of my circle hook saved me. Only managed some whiting with others around not getting much of anything.
Pomps were out and about last week but MIA this week. I guess they are all visiting kin in Florida.


----------



## budda (Jan 15, 2006)

*I give up pins*

What is PINS. ?? Thanks


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

budda said:


> What is PINS. ?? Thanks


Padre Island National Seashore= P.I.N.S.


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

jimj100 said:


> I'd love more PINS reports, but do NOT stop the sargent reports, tips, techniques and photos!


x1000... chums reports and tips are so valuable and make this thread what it should be...


----------



## braidnhook (Jun 14, 2014)

X2 jimj100 and willygee, I cant wait to see his reports.


----------



## Dhn121 (Aug 15, 2014)

I look forward to getting more reports from Chums! Post em up...


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't read what doesn't interest me!Give me all the fishing reports from Brownsville to Moose Dic Montana.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

PINS Easter Report:

Driving was good minus lots of wood debris
Surf was rough but water was clean
Bait was non existant
Seaweed was non existant
Black Drum and whiting on shrimp
Sharks were present


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

peckerwood said:


> I don't read what doesn't interest me!


X200


----------



## kb03685 (Jun 27, 2012)

Keep em coming Sharkchum...


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

i enjoy Sharkum's reports


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

As someone who lives on the upper coast and enjoys the beach at Sargent, I have always enjoyed and appreciated sharkchum's reports and posts in general. We were there this weekend without much luck, ware was kinda sandy, but the beach was free of weed and uncrowded, can't beat that. If I still lived in Padre Isles, I would be posting PINS updates. Perhaps the OP should get off his butt, go for a drive and find out for himself. Keep'em coming chum!!


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

Illbethere said:


> i enjoy Sharkum's reports


I do as well but Sargent has never received this much love on the forums historically. I would say a lot of that has to do with SC wearing them out down there on a pretty consistent basis and posting up his reports. It also doesn't hurt that he posts exactly where he is fishing and what he is using. No one should be surprised that the surf fishing board is literally covered in Sargent reports now....people are going to head to where they see fish being caught.

SC, keep at it. I enjoy your reports as much as anyone.

-SA


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

If Super Chum could be so kind as to just post one trip where he got skunked, just so I would know he is human. J/K. I really enjoy all the reports and appreciate all the tips he has given me. Thanks and keep those reports coming!!


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

Go to the Gulf Coast Surf Fishing link. Every third post is about Sargent. Jesus! Enough.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Chum fan here. Keep 'em coming John.
Most of us appreciate your reports.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

If your tired of sargent reports, go to pins, galveston, matagorda, surfside, san luis pass etc and post up a report! SC seems to be the only one fishing and making reports! Keep em coming!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

bingorocks said:


> Go to the Gulf Coast Surf Fishing link. Every third post is about Sargent. Jesus! Enough.


Move to Sargent! Lmao


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

Love me some Sargent!!!:fish::fish:


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

guess fishing would be better after all this rain clears out, in a few weeks and it gets a little saltier, for surf fishing? 5-16 and 5-17?


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

Instead of referring to the area as Sargent; would it be better if we called in Caney Creek Beach, CCB? :birthday2


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

We're opening a shop on 457 offering "New, Used and Repair" of golf carts with a retail parts counter in the rear and cotton candy for the kids! 

I like SC's reports and pics!


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

where is 457? Im in the market for a gas golf cart


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Illbethere said:


> where is 457? Im in the market for a gas golf cart


You are reading a thread about Sargent and don't know where 457 is? Not trying to me a smart ash but this made me laugh. Anyway 457 runs from Bay City through Sargent to the Gulf.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> We're opening a shop on 457 offering "New, Used and Repair" of golf carts with a retail parts counter in the rear and cotton candy for the kids!
> 
> I like SC's reports and pics!


Free Toothpicks and a glass of box wine with every purchase?


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

bingorocks said:


> Go to the Gulf Coast Surf Fishing link. Every third post is about Sargent. Jesus! Enough.


 Having lived closer to PINS, Bob Hall, Mustang Island, et. al. than Sargent, Quintana, Surfside, et. al. I can offer the following:
Fishing up at Sargent and N is a heck of a lot more productive in the surf than anything around Corpus. Plus....you do not have to have 4wd to get to some of the hot spots. Granted....if you can navigate upteen miles down PINS on a regular basis you might have something comparable but I doubt that overall the types and amounts of fish caught in the Corpus area surf comes anywhere near what the fishery from Matagorda North produces. A lot less fishing pressure up North at times as well.
Hope that helps. If not.....take a surf fishing trip North and check it out.


----------

